# Boat Mechanics?



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

I just read the post about boat mechanics and have got to Vent some. First good job to davlor marine sounds. At east someone is giving marine techs a good name. Now on with the bitch session.

I run a mobile marine repair business and about to give it up. I consider myself a extremely fair and honest person. I have never to my knowledge ever been accused of ripping some one off or not doing the work as promised. I know that there are guys out there that do all that. I also don't know very many that have a don't give a damn attitude. For the most part it is just the opposite. 

I know the economy is bad and all but since the first of the year I have heard repeatedly thatI am to expensive, I have heard it at marine repair shops thatI have friends at and I have seen it posted on here plenty of times. What the hell is considered and affordable rate for you people? I had to go to schools to get factory trained, I research all the time on different engines and marine equipment, I pay insurance, gas, unbelievable taxes, business licenses and all the other stuff that is needed to run a business. I am mobile the same as alotof guys on here, we come to your boat. You have to do nothing but make it accessible for us and we do the rest. We all charge about the same and I know the others have heard the same thing about price. I love to read on a forum how we are crooks. Look back at Kenny's post about the guy in Gulf breeze. He called it highway robbery and Kenny's prices are the same as every standing shop in town. I don't see how you can spend 50,000 dollars on a boat and then complain about the cost of having it serviced. Just blows my mind.

Ok I am done venting. My wife doesn't like hearing it any more.


----------



## redfishslayer (Nov 19, 2007)

yea and that ER doc save your butt when it in trouble and that boat mechanicprevent you for being strand 70 miles offshore and give you the peice of mind you will get home safeand i promise you not the first one to feel like you got skrew and the problem you had was one of those problem that is had to find and i understand you being mad i would be two but the shop who did the job should have at least help out with there mess up


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

So now I'm a greedy SOB. You got to love it. So you will come to my house and stucco the entire thing for 7.50 an hour? Since I would say most of the job would be performed by unskilled labor. No schooling involved now is there. Maybe some OJT. Oh and lets not forget you have no real cost involved since everything for the business is cheap. 

Now the marine mechanic that you think is greedy will make sure your boat (you know the one you run 20 miles offshore with no land in site or buddy's you can call for help to save your cheap ass) is safe to use and will for the most part get you back home with out much problem. I don't charge whatI think it's worth I charge what the markets going rate is. I charged less for two years and was told to raise the price because people believe you get whatyou pay for. Cheap price cheap work. Iknow that is crap but it isa true statement.It's hard for me to beleive the cost of marine repair but if you figurethat this business is feast or famine then you will understand the overall cost for the owner averages out to not the best living in the world. So you go ahead and bash away at us and when you still can't find a good marine tech you will know why. When you need that software because your 20,000 dollar motor won't run right and can't find anyone but a dealer with it you will seriously cringe at the cost. Dealers have ungodly overhead and they charge to cover it. So I'll just finish this by syaing I hope you will never need one of us greedy bastards?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I can see kenny and other real shops charging 85+ an hour. they have rent, power, insurance, water, etc. that they have to pay. mobile marine companies don't have these over heads so they should be cheaper...I think thats why davlor gets so much business is because he knows he doesn't have high overhead and he knows he doesn't need to make a million dollars an hour profit so he charges less. I mean with all due honesty and respect....how hard is it to change out a bilge pump? I think mine has 3 wires and 2 maybe 3 screws and its easily accessible in the bilge. How much would a mechanic charge to replace this? 75-150 bucks in labor? plus the cost of the pump!!! 



Last time my dad dropped his car off for a oil change they charged him 125 bucks when he had been paying about 75. He asked the guy "I know times are tough in the car business right now, ya'll make enough money changing the oil in my car?" the guys answer was yes and my dad said "good because that'll be the last time ya'll make a dime off of me" OEM filter and oil is 25 bucks from napa and he's been doing it himself ever since. moral of the story.......just because your business is slow and you're working on half as many boats now, that doesn't mean you need to charge twice as much to recoup your losses


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (3/12/2009)*I can see kenny and other real shops charging 85+ an hour. they have rent, power, insurance, water, etc. that they have to pay. mobile marine companies don't have these over heads so they should be cheaper...I think thats why davlor gets so much business is because he knows he doesn't have high overhead and he knows he doesn't need to make a million dollars an hour profit so he charges less. I mean with all due honesty and respect....how hard is it to change out a bilge pump? I think mine has 3 wires and 2 maybe 3 screws and its easily accessible in the bilge. How much would a mechanic charge to replace this? 75-150 bucks in labor? plus the cost of the pump!!!
> 
> Last time my dad dropped his car off for a oil change they charged him 125 bucks when he had been paying about 75. He asked the guy "I know times are tough in the car business right now, ya'll make enough money changing the oil in my car?" the guys answer was yes and my dad said "good because that'll be the last time ya'll make a dime off of me" OEM filter and oil is 25 bucks from napa and he's been doing it himself ever since. moral of the story.......just because your business is slow and you're working on half as many boats now, that doesn't mean you need to charge twice as much to recoup your losses


This whole thing is crazy,,,, As people in general our time is valuable, we choose a direction in life, and we try to make a living out of it, Doctors save lives (sometimes) cant limp in on one engine on this one,,, Will does Stucco, and well im sure, and I work on Boats and engines,,, and for your information Josh, MY prices havnt increased in 4 years, on the contrary I give discounts all the time, usually just by asking,,, If working on boats was easy everyone would be doing it, if Laying Stucco was easy everyone would be doing it, this is the way we work in this world,, You do what you do and I do what I do,, Life i chose,,,

As Tony said Call your doctor and ask him how to stitchup acut or remove an ingrown nail.. he wont even talk to you,,

You would not believe how may countless hours i spend on the phone telling people how to change their water pumps, or do a copmression test, but i dont mind, because the only thing i ask is if they decide they cant do it to please give me the chance to earn their business,,

Hey Will, exemption takes care of Workers comp,,, and insurance is cheap,, what kind of crap is this,,,

Every aspect of business in any business, anyone can gripe about how much it cost, shit, i ordered 2 pizzas last night and it was 33.00, WTF is this,,,

Will I have never met you, I would like to though, you are probably a stand up guy, Id even like to drink a beer with you, maybe we could talk about politics or something,

anyway Im done here,,, Thanks Metal11 for starting this thread,, this should get good,,,

All Im trying to say is anyone who wants to work on their on boats, by all means go for it, and i will help you on the phone as much as i can,,, but going on an open forum and crying about it doesnt do anyone any good, or the industry,,


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well said Kenny. I guess the stucco guys name is Will. Let me just say that you couldn't pay me enough to do stucco work. Back breaking work. But you are the one that sets the salary of your guys and the price of the jobs. The same as every business does. Your not going to charge more than the market will take or you will be out of business. If your to high people go some where else or have another material applied. To low and they are suspicious of the quality. So you do charge what you want. I never said I agreed with the cost of marine repair, I said I charge with the market. I don't charge Kenny's rates, I don't have that overhead and don't want it. I also don't provide some of the services that you get at a standing repair shop, but I will give the same advice on how to repair your own motor all day long.

Just so you know the one of the reasons I went into this business was because I took my boat to a dealer and payed $264 dollars for me to tell them what was wrong and they said they verified it and then I had to install the part. 

AS far as the doctor goes. If he is only making 90 an hour he should find another ER. We all know that doc's make a hell of alot more than that down the road. Tell him to specialize they make a killing

Diesel Mechanics really know there stuff? How is that? They are still mechanics, just working on a different type of motor give anyone of us the training and we will do the same job. Do you think the pistons are different in a diesel. The difference is in the combustion cycle. Big deal. They do have to have bigger tools. They get paidthe same as us because there are not enough to go around

And lastly I am a bald dude and it cost me the same for a hair cut as it does a dude with hair like Wayne Newton. Greedy bastards


----------



## Pathfinder (Oct 9, 2007)

Skills are skills, I do not have the skills to diagnose and fix my engines problems, I'll pay a skilled person 85.00 an hour. I'm not going to expect him to give me the same information he will use to fix my problem for 85.00 an hour for free so I can do it myself.


----------



## FREEDOM (Jan 5, 2009)

Could be off, just a guess.

Tools.........10.00 phr

Truck.........10.00 phr

Insurance.....5.00 phr

Helper........<U>12.00 phr</U> if needed

Total..........37.00 phr

Overhead......5.55 phr 15%

Net COB......42.55 phr

net profit.....42.45 phr

1373 average hours per year(66% of full year)...........58,284.00 annual income to own your own business. Not rich, but a comfortable living if spouse works also.

I don't mind the charges, if the mechanic is honest and knows what he orsheis doing. And does not take advantage of my lack of knowledge.

Unfortunately10 bad apples out of 20 makes usbelieves 9 of the remaining 10 are also bad.

Sherman


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I wish I took home $42.50 per hour!!


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

Now take out taxes and reduce the amountof time you bill a month. I would love to bring home that kind of money.


----------



## danthemanx07 (Oct 7, 2007)

> *www.fishing (3/12/2009)*rate on repairs is 85 an hour.
> 
> Emergency room DOCTOR makes 90 an hour.WTF you tslkin bout willis.
> 
> business license cost 30 dollars with the county and liability insurance is peanuts.Exemption takes care of workers comp.So again where does this 85 an hr rate come from.I know.Most people think people with boats are rich and can afford someone to replace parts on an oily hunk of metal for as much as what a person gets paid to perform life saving surgeries.Pricing on marine stuff is over rediculous but we still pay it because we have no choice.show me a 45 dollar an hr mechanic and ill be happy to take him my business all day long.thats why the economy is so jacked up today.People are greedy and what a whole lot for nothing.


I only like to write about things that I know about, so I'llsay that both of these statements are incorrect. Liability insurance for Marina/Boat Dealeroperations is not cheap, and I mean in comparison to other types of businesses. You can't exempt your employees out of workers compensation. They are due that coverage by law if you have 4 or more. Exemptions work fine for contractors because a lot of them don't have employees; they just use sub-contractors. Most Boat Dealers and marinas are insuring a lot more than that too. Buildings, business autos, inventory, customer's boats they are working on... There is a lot more there than meets the eye.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm not bitching guys but I want to show you something. I don't want to hear all this shit about rationalizing cost per hour vs getting your ass back to shore. As a Air Traffic Controller, a SINGLE controller can work as many aircraft/passengers in a single shift then the mechanic does in a year. You work on a boat every day of a 5 day week (50 weeks), that is 250 boats. Each and every boat goes outtwicea weekevery week, that is 500 trips. Each boat has between 2 and 4 people, that is 2,000 people you want to make a return trip to dock.

Now, a "Certified Mechanic" would be like a Full Performance Controller (FPL). Depending on the facility (Tower/Approach Control/Air Route Traffic Control Center)a (FPL) can range from a GS-10 to a GS-13 (last I had anything to do with pushing tin.) Look at their pay scale. GS-14 and 15's are management.










Actual (2008) GS scale http://www.fedjobs.com/pay/pay.html

Now who has MORE responsibility, and just let a Controller FU. We don't even have to have a accident...just let two aircraft get closer then 3 miles in a approach control and 5 miles in a center. Last I had anything to do with it, 3 times and you are out the door, or at the very least transfered to a facility with less traffic.

So if your cost overhead is 60% you rank with a GS-13....TOP controller slot. Not bad at all for what you do.

Justify your cost anyway you like but don't use the fact of getting ones ass back to port be it.:banghead:banghead:banghead

Lets see a FAA maintenance shop charges $90.00/hr....EVERY accident investigation goes back to to at leastthe last mechanic that worked on the plane (they are named in the suit) .:banghead:banghead:banghead. F**K, I was sued because 2 dumb MF's (3 dead) ran into each other in my airspace. How's that for $23.08/hr at todays pay scale:banghead


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I can't let this dog lie. Most of my business is mobile because you just can't put a 50 foot plus boat on a trailer and take it to the shop. Last years fixed costs for me was $14,000.00 shop lease, $1,670.00 power and $8,900.00 for liability insurance, thats $24,570. That doesn't include the $30.00 county business license, doesn't count tools, software/hardware for diagnostics, vehicle maintenance, fuel, cost of parking stickers, fee's charged by boatyards, monthly fee's for updated technical manuals on CD, hard copy manuals, OEM training costs, professional fee's, workmans compensationetc, the list goes on. My shop rate is $75.00 per hour, service calls at night, on weekends and holiday is time and a half. I don't advertise, don't list in the phone book and I am select on who I keep as a customer. I don't have a problem telling a wealthy man to find a different mechanic if the working relationship is unhealthy and it's the same foreveryone else. If you feel shop rates are too high, do all your own work and quit bitching about it. If you want qualified trained technicians working on your boat, shop/factory warranties, take your boat to a reputable shop. I dropped outboard engine service because ofthe high costtoreturn ratio not to mention the bitching even though the bills were usually +/- 5% of the written signed estimate. If you can't afford to properly operate and maintain anything, that means you just can't afford it. It's your property, your responsibility but that doesn't mean that the marine industry is going to base it's pricing index on what you think it should be with your handy dandy calculator.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

OK, I'm going to regret this but here is a CUSTOMERS point of view. I have purchased a USED boat in a very friendly BUYERS market. Normally, or until this economy, I would not be able to afford half the boat I have now. Do I have alot of money because I have a 26 ft CC with 2 4 Strokes and a decent Electronics package? NO. I am tired of the OLE if you have to ask, you can't afford it.

Now, I look at my 7 and 9 year old when ever the check book comes out for the boat. I have to justify to myself (for them, and wife) $95.00 an hr for someone to fix something on my boat. I am partially disabled, so some things I cannot fix myself, even though if I had a less worn out body I could.

So here's my bottom line. I like to fish and be on the water. If I have to pay $95.00 an hr to fix access hatches to go off shore, I'm not going to do it. I physically unable to fix them myself, and I cannot justify to my children paying someone $95.00 an hr to replace 3 hatches,I am going to the passfishing, and NOT breaking anything else.

A little advice for the mechanics here that feel that if you own the boat you can afford my price. CHARGE less for labor and get twice the business. If I walk away from you with a smile on my face, in this economy, I will be calling you back for broke things, ALOT!!!!!

If your Marine business let's you "PICKYOUR CUSTOMERS" and you are staying in business, then obviously you are charging TOO MUCH or know alot of RICH folk!!!! :sick 

I hope every one makes it through this rough economy and I believe thatthe business model that some have followed in these times, less labor, more repeat customers is very smart!!!!! :bowdown

It's a shame whenkudo's for an honest HARD workingMarine technician comes under fire from fellow Marine Technicians, and Marine business owners, that do not service the lowly outboard customers, because we are such a pain in your butt!!!! :hoppingmad


----------



## abamadude (Mar 12, 2009)

"I don't see how you can spend 50,000 dollars on a boat and then complain about the cost of having it serviced. Just blows my mind"

Your house might cost 150k but that doesnt mean it should cost 1000 dollars an hr to work on it. The skills don't reflect the bills. 

It's going to cost how much to fix? But I already own the boat sir.


----------



## metal11 (Oct 7, 2007)

Your right i wouldn't expect labor to fix my house to be 1000 and hour, But if I bought it I would expect to pay for the repairs at the going rate. If the A/C has a problem and I don't know how to fix it I'm calling someone that does or I'm not going to use it. I have had a/c guys come to my house and I would say theycharge alot. Less than one hour at my house and I was charged $150. No parts. Sounds reasonable to me, I paid it and my a/c worked fine for three days. Back they came this time for another $60. Go figure that one up. It has worked fine ever since though. 

I've been offered a job in Jacksonville and plan on taking it and quiting the marine business for awhile maybe forever you never know. I origannaly asked what would make you all happy to have your boat fixed? How much would you consider fair price? I will tell you that no shop bills forty hours per week for each tech if they do they have one busy shop and all thetechs are damn good or they are just over charging. If they pay hourly they have to charge enough to pay the tech a decent salary and still make a profit. If they pay on commision they have to make it worth the techs time to beat the clock on a flat rate guide. They still have to be open year round they can't close for the slow timesof november through april. They also can't afford to let the tech go during those times and then try to hire them back later. They could have moved on to a different field or been hired by some one else. That is why the North has a hard time keeping techs becuase they layoff ever year. You can't compare boats to cars because there are not as many boats as cars and there is not as much compitition in the marine industry. 

So you tell us, there are plenty of marine business owners reading this board. What do you consider a fair hourly rate to fix your boat?


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Owning a boat is really a luxury not a necessity. I have had VERY bad experiences with boat mech. and some VERY good experiences with others. From what I have heard is the mech. gets very little of the $85+ due to the cost of the operation of the business.


----------



## abamadude (Mar 12, 2009)

If you charged 55 or 65 dollars an hr then you would have more work than you could handle. I can change a water pump in less than an hr and I'm not a mechanic. Why do some shops bill 2hrs? The mobile mechanic can charge more for obvious reasons.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

wwf....or whatever.....your emergency room doc friend might make 90.00 per hour....he doesn't clear that....he has no overhead...then there's the cost of....emergency room supplies,aspirin,gauze,tape,sutures, medicines,etc.....compare apples to apples....

George

George


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

good response george,,,

:usaflag


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Will,,, I was referring to the comment of compare apples to apples,,, I do agree this thread is a dead horse though,,,, Time to let it go,,,,


----------



## maizeandblue (Jun 27, 2008)

Not really choosing a side. But it seems to me that the law of supply and demand are a factor as well. I mean good boat mechanics are not on every street corner. Everything around us has gone up, and as result people have cut back and when they cut back that hurts a lot of partys. So the small boat mechanic that comes to your house (front door delivery; only pizza & mail service gets delivered to your door) may just have to raise his prices some. Do I think its worth$85, well I'd rather pay $85/hr than try anddo it myself and jack something up because I don't have thetraining&experience these guys have. But if you don't feel its worth it, you do have two other choices.

1. Sellyour boat - problem solved.

2. Fix it yourself - saveyourself the $85/hr charge; problem solved. 

Just my two cents.


----------

